
Books Recommended by Time 100 Most Influential People - caballo7
http://parrotread.com/time
======
superskierpat
Interesting, though unfortunately they seem to be mostly adverts from the
author's eg: Ronda Rousey, Donald Trump.. or adverts for friend's of the
author eg Julia Louis-Dreyfus..

Bernie Sanders suggesting you read a book on the constitution made me chuckle,
he really does seem different from the usa norm.

